# What's Next?



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/insuranc ... li=AAa0dzB

And who didn't see this coming from a mile away? I wonder what the libs have to say about this?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HAHA.... I made a topic on it too.....LOL


----------



## penma (Jan 29, 2016)

Chuck Smith said:


> HAHA.... I made a topic on it too.....LOL


good idea. let do it... LOL


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What's next, the big push to a single payer system I would say is coming right out of the playbook. This was predicted and everyone knew what would happen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> What's next, the big push to a single payer system I would say is coming right out of the playbook. This was predicted and everyone knew what would happen.


Yes and depending who is president even a republican may push that as the only option.

blhunter3 what will libs think? They don't think they feel. You can't pound an idea into a liberal head with a four pound hammer. I told them exactly how Obama would treat Israel, and it happened. You may remember our resident genius at the time laughed and laughed about that. Now he is up sucking Canadian resources. It will take him a while to make it to Russia or China.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Everything the liberals keep pushing a single payer health system, tax successful people to death, and give workers more power then their employers. I believe we are in a turning power with the nation. The government over reach with land grabs, the president not supporting the police, and giving the finger to our allies and showing our enemies how weak we are.

I didn't want to admit it, but now its hard to deny the government is out of control. Every government backed entity is seeing how far they can push the envelope and seeing what the repercussions are. And that is very very scary.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what I find funny. Everyone is toting the single payer system. They say look at Canada or Europe.

Well I have. Our nation and its people would not survive under a single payer system. Here is why.... WE ARE IMPATIENT. If you don't believe look at how people drive. Look at how people react if they have to wait an extra 30 seconds for something. Look at yourself in the mirror and see how you react when there is a long line or you have to wait for "fast food" or wait in an "express check out" line, etc. If you look at the countries where single payer "works" or the people like it. There attitudes are more laid back. Like I said look to the neighbors to our north!!!

The thing with a single payer system is you will have lines and have to wait for care. I know a guy who lives in Canada and had prostrate cancer. It took him over 1 year to get the surgery. It wasn't an aggressive form of the cancer yet he had to wait that long for an open slot and it was over a year for that open slot. He also had to travel a great distance to get that surgery. It works because that is the culture in Canada. More laid back and people not in a rush. Do you think that would work in the USA.

I know of two people who got diagnosed with prostrate cancer this year. One got the surgery done in about 1 month after they found it and another is waiting two months because his doctor told him to go south and enjoy warm weather. These two don't have an aggressive form either. But are CHOOSING when they want the surgery. In a "united health care" or single payer system.... You don't Chose... the choice is made for you.

You see other than the obvious reasons of "where will the money come from".... this is another example of why it won't work in our nation.


----------



## kenedy (Jan 19, 2017)

That was really funny..LOL

Edited by Plainsman. Don't know what that was, but my anti virus didn't like it.


----------

